# Scotts tractors



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

I wonder if Scotts is going to have a tractor produced for them anymore By another company? Since Deere is no longer producing them.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I highly doubt that Scott's would have a it done. Who would produce it, a MTD clone Just what the world needs then another clone of the Bolens, Troybilt, YardMachine. Come on guys trying to fire you up. :clown:


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*Scotts clone*

I never owned a Scotts But I did like the fact you could get a JD Product at one time in Multiple Colors.


----------

